# serves you right! - it serves him (her, me, them) right



## krimo

"It serves you right"

I heard this sentence a couple of times in various tv shows...What does that mean?
Thanks !

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Moune

Alors il me semble que ça veut dire :
C'est bien fait pour toi,
ou
Ca t'apprendra


----------



## zinc

Moune said:
			
		

> Alors il me semble que ça veut dire :
> C'est bien fait pour toi,
> ou
> Ca t'apprendra


 
Yep, both of these are good translations. C'est bien fait pour toi is possibly the more accurate of the two.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
not bad : "Tu as ce que tu mérites"
bad : "tu n'as que ce que tu mérites"
Hope it helps!


----------



## mersplace

hello krimo,

This is a very popular expression here. 
For example: you have shared an idea with a friend that you are going to do something and they have advised you against it, because you know better then to do 'it'. Then you acted out 'it' and received negative results.
You then tell your friend what you did/said and the results of your action(s) and your friend says, "I told you so. It serves you right". (Sarcastic)
Meaning, you would have been better off if you had followed your friend's advice and not done 'it'.
Other similiar phrases to this are:
"Looks good on you"
"Water seeks its own level"
"You get what you give"
"What goes around, comes around"
Hope this helps!


----------



## krimo

Thanks to all of you !


----------



## carolineR

personnellement, je dirais "ça te fera les pieds!"


----------



## zinc

I went to say this the other day, but instead out came "c'est bien fait pour moi".  Is there a better expression for "serves me/you right"?  Eg "it serves for right for not checking the timetables first".  

Thanks


----------



## carolineR

ça m'f'ra les pieds !
=ça me fera les pieds


----------



## Qcumber

Bien fait (pour moi)!


----------



## viera

"c'est bien fait pour moi" does mean "it serves me right".
"ça me fera les pieds" is close, but with a suggestion of "that'll teach me, I'll know better next time".


----------



## agueda

How does one say "Serves him right!" in French?

"Lui sert bien!"? I'm sure this is wrong...


----------



## edwingill

ça lui apprendra!


----------



## agueda

Thanks very much, edwingill!


----------



## jamieee

bonjour à tous.

I would like to say 
'so what?! Serves her right!'  in French!


Merci


----------



## Gutenberg

_Et puis après ? C'est bien fait pour elle !_


----------



## rolmich

"elle l'a bien mérité".


----------



## jamieee

Merci beaucoup pour vos aides


----------



## non rien!

Hello

Does this translate as:

ça te fera les pieds
ça lui fera les pieds

... or is there a better expression?

Thanks!


----------



## Gil

Suggestion:
Bien fait pour ta gueule


----------



## amg8989

I had a French boyfriend and he told me one way to say it serves you right, in a rude way, is *Bien Fait!!* if you look it up on the internet you can get conflicting views saying that it is a term that states the positive meaning of well-done, however, since he is French I trust his knowledge in French vernacular. I think it has a lot to do with the tone.

However, I'm not sure how frequent it is....

Still check with the natives


----------



## doinel

_Bien fait _ok mais j'ajouterais comme Gil pour toi, pour ta poire..
 - Aïe, je me suis coincé les doigts dans la porte!!!!
- Bien fait pour toi/  C'est bien fait ( pour ta poire).


----------



## xtrasystole

(To sum it up) 
*It serves you right* 
--> _'C'est bien fait pour toi'_ / _'C'est bien fait !'_ (standard and neutral) 
-->  _'Bien fait !'_ / _'Bien fait pour toi !'_ (short for the above; colloquial and common) 
--> _'Ça te fera les pieds'_ (colloquial; slightly outdated nowadays)
--> _'Bien fait pour ta gueule'_ (usual but downright vulgar)


----------



## Charlie Parker

J'ai un contexte particulier pour cette expression. J'apprends à mes jeunes élèves à jouer à l'Ultimate (disque volant d'équipe selon Termium) et l'autre jour un élève d'une autre classe a marché à travers notre terrain de jeu. Un de mes élèves m'a dit : « Il va se prendre le Frisbee dans la figure » ce à quoi j'ai répondu : « Ça lui apprendra » C'était dans le feu d'action. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de réfléchir. Ce que je cherche est "It would serve him right for walking through our game." C'est la partie "for walking through our game" qui me pose problème. En anglais, c'est très courant de dire "Serves him right for doing thus and so." Comment est-ce que je peux exprimer mon idée ? « Ça lui apprendrait à marcher à travers notre terrain de jeu » ou « Ce serait bien fait pour lui pour avoir...» Avez-vous des idées ?


----------



## carolineR

ça lui apprendra à traverser le terrain


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci carolineR. Je vois que j'ai traduit trop littéralement. « Traverser le terrain » est plus naturel que « marcher à travers ». Au fait, je ne connaissais pas l'expression « faire les pieds à quelqu'un ». Est-ce que je peux dire « Ça lui fera les pieds de traverser...» ? Ou est-ce que le sens est différent ?


----------



## carolineR

Non. Tu peux dire : "ça lui fra (fera) les pieds. N'avait qu'à pas traverser le terrain."


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup Caroline..


----------



## rolmich

Ou tout simplement en inversant : _Il a choisi de traverser le terrain, ça lui fera les pieds/que ça lui serve de leçon !_


----------



## Nicomon

Je précise en passant que l'expression « _ça lui fera les pieds_ » n'est pas courante de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique.
Je ne la connaissais pas avant de la lire ici.

Ma variante de la suggestion de Caroline (salut )
_Ça sera une bonne leçon. Il avait juste à ne pas traverser le terrain._

Pour ton carnet de québécoiseries :
_Bin bon pour lui.  Ça va lui apprendra à marcher où il a pas d'affaire._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci rolmich et Nico. Il me semble que deux autres possibilités mentionné plus haut peuvent convenir à mon context : _"C'est bien fait pour lui." _et _"Il a ce qu'il mérite" _Mais si j'utilise ces expressions, je ne vois pas comment je peux traduire le mot de liaison "for." Avec _"Ça lui apprendra à traverser..." _je trouve que le _à _traduit très bien mon "for" en anglais. L'anglais me semble plus flexible à cet égard. En réponse à mon élève qui me dit "He's going to get hit in the face by a Frisbee" j'ai plusieurs options :
"Well, then it'll teach him a lesson for walking through our game."
"Well, then he'll get what he derserves for...."
"..., then it'll serve him right for..."
"..., it'll look good on him for..."
I find French less flexible because I don't think I can say _pour avoir traversé notre terrain. _I have to break up my ideas into separate sentences : _Eh bien, il a choisi de traverser le terrain. S'il se prend un Frisbee en pleine gueule, ce sera bien fait pour lui / ça lui servira de leçon / il le méritera bien. _I'll stop now. I know I've said too much.


----------



## rolmich

Pour le dernier exemple de ta dernière ligne, le futur antérieur conviendrait mieux : _il l'aura bien mérité._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup rolmich.


----------



## Nicomon

D'accord avec rolmich pour : _il l'aura bien mérité.   _Variante :  _il ne l'aura pas volé_.

Si ce n'était pas clair,  le très québécois « _(ça sera)_ _bin bon pour lui_ » est l'équivalent de « _(ce sera) bien fait pour lui _».

Option avec « pour » :  _Il sera puni / ce sera sa punition pour avoir traversé notre terrain._

Si t'es sceptique, voir ce fil :  *être puni de/pour*


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pour cette option, Nico.


----------

